# Super 14



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

To all Stormers.

Lets show the Bulls how Rugby is played!!!!:thumbs_up :and:darkbeer:

Cheers to the "Title"


----------



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

*Now you Talking*

The only Problem I have is were I am in the States I can not watch any of the SA sport it Sucks

Cheers

"VAN"


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Vanknife said:


> The only Problem I have is were I am in the States I can not watch any of the SA sport it Sucks
> 
> Cheers
> 
> "VAN"


Try this site.Given to me by a fellow member.
http://www.sportstreamlive.net/

Cheers


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Weldone Bulls.It was your day:embara: today.


----------



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

Eina Pyn!!!!!!!!!!! OUCH!!!!!

Cheers

"VAN"


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

What do you call a Stormers supporter with champagne tonight...? A waiter! 

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Karoojager said:


> What do you call a Stormers supporter with champagne tonight...? A waiter!
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


I was waiting to see what you were going to say.Good running hard rugby was played.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

NGONYAMA said:


> I was waiting to see what you were going to say.Good running hard rugby was played.


I spoke about a supporter not about the rugby player:wink:
It was a good game:thumbs_up


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Hows the Babalaas boys?ukey:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

For me I can say " No brain, no pain ":embara:


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Karoojager said:


> For me I can say " No brain, no pain ":embara:


Now you sound like Leon Schuster.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I was at the game. Was great. Went to the stadium with Ruhan. Here is a few photo's.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Some more.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

And more


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

And the last few. I took 260 odd photos Saturday. Amazing experience.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Bossie for sharing this very nice pictures !!!
I see Ruhan, Ruhan`s Mom and his new car. Nice to have this impression of the game. I hope by my visit in next year I can see the Bulles live.

For NGONYAMA,

Here is another usefull link for us exile South African to watch rugby.

http://www.myp2p.eu/


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lekker game!*

Daai fotos lyk great! Dit was nogal 'n culture shock vir my ma gewees! Dit was haar eerste live game as 'n Blou Bul!

Frank, when you visit me next year, I will definitely take you to a Bulls game because the season starts in February.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice to see two mates on one photo, thank you Ruhan for sharing.
Seems my next holiday will be great !!! I hope we have by you the same or more fun like in January here in our soccer stadium.

For the time of the Soccer world championship I have the Rainbow Nation flag on my roof:thumbs_up


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Ruhan. Dit was lekker om jou te sien. Dit was maar vinnig maar darem. Ons sal praat oor daardie Springbok Oz game. My twee mannetjies pes my al klaar daaroo:thumbs_upr. Ek kla nie, hulle kon dalk eerder balet gekies het as 'n toeskouer sport. :wink:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Reg so Bossie! Ek dink daai manne sal in Tzaneen oorleef as ballerinas nie...:wink:


----------

